# New House - New Garage



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

As the titles says, I moved house about 6 weeks ago and I've been slowly sorting it out and I'm getting there now.

I've made a few purchases so I can organise my stuff a little better and fitted a new light as the current one was more towards one end of the garage. This meant the other end was quite dark.

Some photos: (Ignore the beer fridge on the Punto) 






New metal shelving I bought from eBay a couple of weeks ago. Thinking of buying a second one too as they are only £35~.








Cheap "3M" detailing clay from China. £12 bargain!



My Nanolex Final Finish sample, a lovely air freshener (mainly bought for the bottle but it does smell nice  ) and some Dodo Juice clay lube concentrate I bought from OCD Car Care.



Just some of the 20 bottles of Wonder Wheels I've bought over the last week!



Finally fitted my Autoglym bottle rack I purchased about 3 years ago, I've only used one of the spray bottles! I've got all the labels too but as I don't use a lot of Autoglym stuff I'm not sure I'll use them.



New light fitted, just need to tack the cable to the beam.



Still more sorting out required but getting there. Next purchase will be some heavy duty floor covering from Costco to keep the floor a bit cleaner when I'm working on the Punto.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks a good space mate. Wounded wheels is a good product :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah I used it on my GF's car the other day, pretty damn good especially at £1.73 a bottle!

The space isn't too bad, would love a double garage but hey ho.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice pinto bottle holder aswell :lol:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

It's in the way of my cleaning stuff so might as well make it useful!


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Finally fitted my Autoglym bottle rack I purchased about 3 years ago, I've only used one of the spray bottles! I've got all the labels too but as I don't use a lot of Autoglym stuff I'm not sure I'll use them.



Hi,

I would be VERY VERY interested in buying this off you if you don't think you'll have a use for it?

Plus I'll happily cover postage!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Afraid not sorry, now it's on the wall I'll be using it.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

have you got a link for the shelving you bought of ebay? looks just about the right size im after for my shed.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

djgregory said:


> have you got a link for the shelving you bought of ebay? looks just about the right size im after for my shed.


Heres a link to the one I bought, but it was a daily deal for £32.90. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111029310648?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

Good space therebuddy,

Where was the wonder wheels £1.70 odd a bottle? That's a bargain!


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> Heres a link to the one I bought, but it was a daily deal for £32.90. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111029310648?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


cheers mate, ill keep my eye out for any other deals etc


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

bigalj said:


> Good space therebuddy,
> 
> Where was the wonder wheels £1.70 odd a bottle? That's a bargain!


Tesco sell it for £1.73 but Halfords price match it and should also do 3for2.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

djgregory said:


> cheers mate, ill keep my eye out for any other deals etc


I've been watching this one as I'm looking for a second one now.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190826808505?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

wow that is a good price, however i need to double check the clearance of my shed first


----------



## Jasoon (Jun 23, 2006)

Love it


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Good collection there, no excuse for you to have mucky wheels now :thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Farquhar said:


> Finally fitted my Autoglym bottle rack I purchased about 3 years ago, I've only used one of the spray bottles! I've got all the labels too but as I don't use a lot of Autoglym stuff I'm not sure I'll use them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get these here

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autoglym-...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item43b937c5b1


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Blimey.... I didn't pay that for mine!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Started painting the walls yesterday.

Bought the cheapest masonry paint I could find which was £8.99 in B&M. hasn't been too bad really, not quite the 10m2 coverage the tub says but still not too bad, for the price.


Garage wall painting by Puntoboy, on Flickr


Garage wall painting by Puntoboy, on Flickr

Coat two needs to go on now then I need to move all my detailing gear and get the rest of the first wall painted.


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Your garage looks about the same size as mine mate. and same layout too. I apinted my walls white and took an age. Good collection of stuff there, love the Autoglym wall mount. Whats going on with the MK1 Punto ?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks.

A long rebuild of the Punto. Although I've not touched it since I moved house in April.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=108294


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> Thanks.
> 
> A long rebuild of the Punto. Although I've not touched it since I moved house in April.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=108294


oh ill have a read. My misses has got a MK1 Punto Cabbie 1.2 16v, ive spent a bloody fortune on it, was pretty much ready for the scrap heap when we had it.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

They are quite rare those old cabbies. Not many around nowadays.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> They are quite rare those old cabbies. Not many around nowadays.
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


no theres not, tbh dont see many mk1's of any sorts now


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks very nice


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> Looks very nice


cheers, its ok for what it is. had new everything pretty much.


----------



## Lloydie (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey mate, Looking good. What was the seller called on ebay where you got the red shelves from? Want something like this to go in my cellar for all my bits and bobs.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks. I talked about them on page an earlier page. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Another new purchase to add to the collection from a website called Presidge Polish.









The Crystal glass Cleaner was free  and the postcard lol

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matty12345 (Nov 3, 2012)

Isn't wonder wheels pretty much just Acid in a bottle?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Matty12345 said:


> Isn't wonder wheels pretty much just Acid in a bottle?


That's the old, grey bottled stuff.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matty12345 (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh i thought so, i wish my tescos sold it for this price. Good find pal!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on new house mate , as you wrote there , metal shelvings are pretty useful , will need some of those also on my end .


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Matty12345 said:


> Oh i thought so, i wish my tescos sold it for this price. Good find pal!


Wasn't me that found it  there's a thread on here about it.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

sprocketser said:


> Congrats on new house mate , as you wrote there , metal shelvings are pretty useful , will need some of those also on my end .


Yeah they are pretty useful and at that price much better than the cheaper plastic ones you can buy.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> Yeah they are pretty useful and at that price much better than the cheaper plastic ones you can buy.


You bet !


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Today I've finally finished painting the first wall and started putting everything back.








Need to move the Punto out of the way now so I can paint the other wall.

Decided I'm going to put a couple of old kitchen units at the end of the garage where my toolbox currently is to give me some extra storage and a work bench.

I'm also toying with the idea of plaster boarding the ceiling but just got to remember I rent so don't want to be spending a fortune.

So far I've spent about £30 on 15litres of paint, brushes and a roller so nothing major. The flooring I'm going to use is the Costco PVC roll so I can take that with me if/when I move house as most single garages are a similar size. Kitchen units I can pick up cheap/free second hand so again nothing major.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Having trouble finding cheap kitchen cupboards but still looking. Wickes do a base unit that's 1000mm wide with doors for £46 so might just get that. 

Once I paint the second wall, next purchase will be the flooring. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Put an ad on your local gumtree and check it too also your local freecycle site always people changing kitchens and giving therm away instead of going to landfill.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah been watching them. Waiting to see what comes up.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Another set of shelves just got delivered 










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Finally found some kitchen units  picked them up last night and fitted them earlier. Turned out quite nice considering they were free 






Just need to finish screwing the work tops down and seal the joins.

Been getting quotes for flooring this week. Even had a sales rep from Ecotile come round to my house which was good. Got to chat about what I need and was shown some great samples. They were the most expensive though at just over £500. Still need to pop to Costco to check out their vinyl flooring.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Always nice to get something for free..
Going to be a nice man cave...


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks! I hope so.

I also bought another shelf unit a few days ago. Just put it up.




Only made it half height as the bike is there. Also gives me a little bench.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> Still need to pop to Costco to check out their vinyl flooring.


I was looking at it the other day, the roll is 7.5 foot x 17 foot long, was about £150. My (well will be mine in 3 weeks all being well) garage is 18 foot by 19 foot, could require a bit of odd cutting to fit overall so it might be tiles instead.

Good luck with it all though, really coming together well :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. My garage is 9ft x 17ft so it'll be a touch narrow but that side will be under my shelving so not too important. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Decided to replace the single two tube light in the garage today as it was broken and opted for two single tube lights instead. This meant I could move them apart and get some light around the garage a bit better.






Then I decided to start painting the second wall so moved the Punto outside and cracked on.





Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gunnvald (Apr 12, 2013)

looks good


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice install mate ! Nice projects also .


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I added a couple of extra sockets the other day, one each side of the garage door and have a move around. Just need to finish tidying up now.


----------



## Covenantor (Sep 19, 2012)

That Punto's a good workbench? LOL


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I like to call it a temporary storage facility. :lol:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Not much of an update here. Decided to add a hot tap outside to aid winter cleaning.

The connection under the sink was a bit of a mare but everything else was easy peasy.

I also took the time to lag the pipes.


























Hot tap is on the left


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I know it isn't that exciting but thought I'd get one reply lol.

Any who just a few pics on my current collection.


















































And that's not quite all of it. Nice and varied though


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

So jealous of this, cant wait to have a house with a garage. Love the hot water tap outside as well


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

nice collection you have there. cant beat a man cave  i have just finished digging foundations on my garage and hopefully starting a build this weekend. going to get all progress pics on the way and do a new post all in one hit


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Saamm93 said:


> So jealous of this, cant wait to have a house with a garage. Love the hot water tap outside as well


This is only the second garage I've had really and I've gone to town on it a little. Just enough room for what I need although I would love a bigger one.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

great space and work mate.

Cant wait to get my first house with the gf, garage is a make or break for the sale though and she knows that! haha


----------

